# swollen scrotum after castration.



## chardan micheff (Oct 4, 2011)

my poor boy was castrated for an enlarged prostate. two weeks later his scrotum is swollen to the size of a grapefruit.He is being treated with steroids with little effect. Is this normal? any advice would be appreciated


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

OUCH!!!

No it's not normal. What does your vet say? I'd be getting a second opinion on this one!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, it's normal for them to swell as the scrotum fills with blood and is then reabsorbed into the body. Often not a big deal.

HOWEVER...2 weeks and the size of a grapefruit? He needed an antibiotic...not a steroid!! Take him back and make them give you an antibiotic.

I had a foster that needed two rounds of antibiotics.


----------



## chardan micheff (Oct 4, 2011)

he says its the sack filling with fluid and to go back if it gets any bigger. Dont think there is any room for it to get any bigger.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

what size was it when he said this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If it is not receding then take him back. Is it warm to the touch? That is often a sign of infection (along with inflammation).


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had this happen to one of my fosters and he was very sore. Grapefruit size, and for weeks. The vets just ignored it. In hindsight I should have demanded that they drain the fluid. It may require putting him under though. The poor dog really suffered. The vet actually claimed that it was tissue swelling, not fluid, which is not true. 

A member here had her dog lick the incision open and a lot of clotted blood drained from the incision.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My males (I've always neutered them as adults) have never had swelling like that 2 wks post neuter. They have always been back to normal by then, even my one who recently had some issues after slipping and falling shortly after the neuter (torn sutures).

I would be concerned it's infected. From what I've read, they usually drain (I did some reading after mine had the injury) it with a needle and then put them on antibiotics.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I fostered many dogs after neuter and only one of them had this kind of swelling that lasted for weeks. The vet blew us off. In hindsight, I should have taken him elsewhere or insisted that they drain it. At that time I did not know better and believed them that it is tissue ( as opposed to fluids). They said that the only thing that could be done was anti-inflammatories. Not true.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your boy gets some relief soon.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was swollen after surgery too but not that large. rotherapyThe vet showed me how to do hydrotherapy and it helped a lot. I out my finger over the end of a hose and gently sprayed the area, moving slowly moving back and forth over the entire area for 20 mins, 3 times a day. It seems like hours at a time instead of minutes but you have to do it for at least 10 mins, anything less won't be effective. Good results within days so it didn't need to be drained. Regular walking also helps to get the fluid out of the tissue. I agree with Rebel- try another vet if yours isn't willing to help


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim's scrotum went to the size of a ping pong ball and the vet drained it. It was terribly uncomfortable for him but he felt a lot better afterwards. He then gave me an antibiotic powder, put him on antibiotics and left it open a bit to drain.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He may need a scrotal ablation. My GSD was neutered last April and swelled to the size of a grapefruit-swelling that large isn't normal at all. My dog was in pain, and started running a fever. He ended up having a scrotal ablation 2 weeks after he was neutered. Good luck. I know when it happened to my boy I was beside myself with worry.

*before the ablation the vet tried a steroid and antibiotic but the swelling grew to the point where he looked like he would burst and he was just laying around lethargically. That is why the vet decided that the scrotal ablation would be the correct procedure for him. Another surgery for him, and I wasn't thrilled but 3 days later when I picked him up from the vets-he was like his old naughty self again.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

had this also happen to my older boy, I took him in immediately, they aspirated it, (removed the fluid), and he had ice paks on him for a couple days...

VERY painful, I"m sure, I'd have him back at the vet ..


----------



## chardan micheff (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi 
thanks for all your responses. swelling started to go down couple of days ago with steroids. Back at vets on thursday so hopefully things can only get better. So far in the last year he has had an inflamed prostate hence the castration,diagnosed with pannus and his hips are not good either. I am hoping this is the last and he can just enjoy some good health and comfort.


----------

